# Mind Activated Cat Ears



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 5, 2011)

http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2011-05/mind-controlled-cat-ears-wiggle-time-thoughts

[yt]XznibGFPGHk[/yt]



> The ears, created by a company called Neurowear, sit on top of a headband which incorporates sensors for brainwave reading. The ears spring to attention when you focus intently, and fold down when you relax your thoughts. Neurowear designed them to act like a natural body part.



May god have mercy on us all.


----------



## xcliber (May 5, 2011)

Looks like a novelty that still needs refining. It measures brainwave activity and reacts based on the level of activity. It's likely prone to false positives. Still, it's cute.


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

That's.. kind of cool actually.


----------



## Oopslol (May 5, 2011)

The Japanese never cease to amaze me


----------



## CannotWait (May 5, 2011)

I thought about this and I think the mechanics would work better if they focused on the loudest or clearest sound in a certain radius of the direction one is facing. Mind controlled would be difficult and unnecessary as cats don't control their ears manually very often it's more based on sound receptors and little sensitive hairs around the ears.


----------



## keretceres (May 5, 2011)

Oooh cant wait for the tails =D


----------



## CannotWait (May 5, 2011)

Tails would be fun if they moved realistically.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 5, 2011)

Those are pretty cute.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (May 6, 2011)

Pretty awesome but I agree with the sound reactivity idea.


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

Fuck curing cancer! Need more mind moving cat ears!


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2011)

Ok, now they just need to make a thought activated cockatoo crest.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2011)

Screw it. Screw it all. I've completely lost all fucking faith in humanity.


----------



## Garfang (May 6, 2011)

lol Thats the stupiest thing i have ever seen >< its cool i guess the technology behind it but .. come on! invent something better and more useful that that ><!!!


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

Guys, it says right in the article that the "brain reading" technology was developed to help paralyzed people communicate better. It is medically relevant. The cat ear part was probably an afterthought to showcase it to the public because Japan; also, capitalism.


----------



## Corto (May 6, 2011)

Good to know the natural catastrophes haven't damaged the Japanese drive to create utterly useless weird shit.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Corto said:


> Good to know the natural catastrophes haven't damaged the Japanese drive to create utterly useless weird shit.


 Best post


CannotWait said:


> cats don't control their ears manually very often it's more based on sound receptors and little sensitive hairs around the ears.


Cats move their ears around to focus on sounds. :S

I can't wait till they come out with a mind-activated dog cock so I can wear it in public and people will know when I'm feeling yiffy ~_^


----------



## emikochan (May 6, 2011)

Haha awesome. 
Though please people, the people working on cancer cures are not the neuro-roboticists. Don't be silly, you can't just pool specialists from unrelated areas to solve problems  We aren't a hivemind.. 

Technology can be used in many ways, as said above, helping paralysed people communicate is important, but there's no reason to stop branching out especially to the much larger audience of people-that-want-cat-ears.


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Ok, now they just need to make a thought activated cock


----------



## Corto (May 6, 2011)

I have one of those.


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2011)

Corto said:


> I have one of those.


 
Have you showed it to your friends?


----------



## Melzi (May 6, 2011)

I. MUST. HAVE. THESE!!!!!  Make bunny ears and I'm sold!


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2011)

Come to think of it, this kind of reminds me of the guy that makes fursuit heads with night vision and other neat little add-ons.  Can't remember the name or I'd drop a link.


----------



## WingDog (May 6, 2011)

This actually is kinda cool, bet it works just like that harry potter game, where you move the stuff through the maze with your mind.


----------



## Ixtu (May 6, 2011)

I could see these showing up at Anime and fur cons sooner or later. =3


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> I could see these showing up at Anime and fur cons sooner or later. =3


 
I'm sure you'll see a lot of things sooner or later.


----------



## grimtotem (May 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Come to think of it, this kind of reminds me of the guy that makes fursuit heads with night vision and other neat little add-ons.  Can't remember the name or I'd drop a link.



can anyone tell me who he is talking about i want links...


----------



## crustone (May 23, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> can anyone tell me who he is talking about i want links...


 http://www.lionofthesun.com/


----------



## Thou Dog (May 23, 2011)

I already have mind-activated movable ears, but they aren't cat ears... they're the ones that grew on my head.

Seriously, find someone who can wiggle his ears and ask a few questions. I bet you'll find that they respond to his mood.


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 10, 2011)

You'd wonder the useful things Japan could be doing with that technology rather than an accesory for cosplayers.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 21, 2011)

My ears would always be down  But leave it to the Japanese to think up and create something as unique as this


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Jun 22, 2011)

Where do I buy these?


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Will a fox ear equivilent exist?


----------

